# Daiwa Regal XI nur 42,95 € in der Gummitanke



## Die Gummitanke (11. September 2006)

Jepp liebe Leute.

Heute haben wir einen richtigen Hit für Euch.
Die allseits bekannte Daiwa Regal XI, jepp, die mit den 10 Kugellagern, zum Top-Angebots-Preis.
Die hier isses:





Die Preise:
Daiwa Regal 2500 XI = 42,95 €
Daiwa Regal 3500 XI = 47,95 €
Daiwa Regal 4000 XI = 49,95 €

Wenn Ihr nicht in Hamburg wohnt ?? Kein Problem, für 4.- € Versandkosten bei Zahlart Vorkasse, jagen wir euch die Rollen bis in den hintersten bayrischen Wald. (gilt nur innerhalb der BRD).
Und wenn Ihr 10 Rollen bestellt, kein Problem, es bleibt bei 4.- € Versandkosten.
Die Mengenabnahme ist nicht begrenzt, es ist ein laufendes gültiges Angebot und jeder kann sowiele Rollen bestellen wie er bezahlen kann und will !!! Einzig und allein, wenn die Rollen irgendwann nicht mehr lieferbar sind ist Schluß !!!

Wo es den guten Stoff gibt ??

Na Hier: In der Gummitanke

So, und jetzt viel Spaß beim Bestellen und später beim Fischen !!!


----------

